# Windows Explorer aus IE öffnen



## Bizkit (4. September 2003)

Morgen, 
wie kann ich aus dem Internet Explorer (HTML Seite per Link oder so) den Windows Explorer öffnen, z.B. im Verzeichnis C:\Test\

Oder kann mir jemand sagen, wo ich eine gute Anleitung zu JAVAScript finde, das ich es selber suchen kann.

Da ich bis jetzt keine Ahnung von JAVAScript habe

Div


----------



## Fabian H (4. September 2003)

```
<a href="file://c:\" target="_blank">Klick</a>
```
So?


----------



## snail (4. September 2003)

Hallo BizKit,

versuch das...

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
<html>
<head>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/JavaScript">
function popup(){
	window.open("c:/apache/htdocs/temp/test.html");
	}
</script>
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="popup()">test</a>
</body>
</html>
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.netzwelt.com/selfhtml/javascript/index.htm

Gruss snail


----------



## Horusab (4. September 2003)

Immer, wenn du was machen willst, solltest du zuerst auf selfhtml suchen.
das is nämlich ne wirklich coole referenz !

selfaktuell.teamone.dehttp://selfaktuell.teamone.de


----------



## phade (21. November 2007)

Ist es möglich in diesem Zusammenhang den Laufwerksbuchstaben als Variable zu vergeben, und wenn ja wie? da sich der ja unter windows leider ändern kann..


----------

